# Wh/hr ?



## Horrible (Sep 15, 2019)

Trying to figure this gauge out.
I thought if I traveled in Insane mode I would get Less range but according to the above mentioned gauge it doesn’t seem to matter if I’m in insane or Chill?

Another thing. Why does it show what charge you will have at the next Supercharger in %. When it shows your battery charge in miles??


----------



## tesla m3 (Mar 28, 2019)

since you can regen, hard acceleration isn't as bad a hit as in a gas car. most of your energy usage will come from wind resistance, so traveling in the city at under 50 mph will be much nicer than 80 or 90 on the highway. You can negate some of the highway cost with drafting behind another car. That can easily save you 30 or 50 wh.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You aren't looking at the energy graphs. But then again, you can have the car in insane mode, but drive it as if it was in chill.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Horrible said:


> Another thing. Why does it show what charge you will have at the next Supercharger in %. When it shows your battery charge in miles??


Because the car will start to nag you to get to a charger when the battery goes under 20%.

Batteries charge fastest when they are lowest. You'll experience the shortest charge times if you run low, then Supercharge enough to get to another Supercharger at 15 - 20%. How much range that gives you depends on your battery size. I always like to have enough in reserve to limp to another Supercharger if the one I'm aiming at is unusable.


----------

